# Coaster Brake MTB...



## OddBurnsey (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes please.

Been riding Singlespeeds for a hundred years. Sometimes Fixie MTB to change-it-up. Sometimes Coaster Brake MTB. Why? Because you learn something new and it makes riding bike more fun than it was yesterday. Don't die wondering.

Currently I've been riding this whip on everything and it's absolutely made me fall in love with cycling all over again.

Parts Bin Special. Nothing crazy, just a bike. A fun-as-hell bike.









Anyone else out there enjoying this version of the Singlespeed MTB? If so, post up!

-Burnsey


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I might be up for something like that at some point. I owned a Nankai freecoaster hub on my bmx bike for some time and got familiar with maintaining it. it's very similar to a coaster hub.

what hub do you use that's reliable? most of the coaster hubs I have used are BMX standard 110mm OLD, so would I need to find a frame what would fit such a narrow hub?


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Some flatter trails may be ok for that, but I wouldn't want to ride that around here. 

1- No control on the steep sections/safety issue.
2- Trail damage.


----------



## jumpman (Jul 16, 2008)

An Oddity frame for a parts bin special? I wish I had that kind of parts bin!


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

What kind of rear hub is that?


----------



## roaringfork (Oct 23, 2014)

I really need something like this for a race in May. All race bikes have to be single speed and coaster braked. Should be fun. Suspension is permitted.


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

JakeStroganoff said:


> What kind of rear hub is that?


I second this. I was looking at building up a freecoaster bike for a while but never could find what was considered a reliable freecoaster hub in 135.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I always wanted the slowest engagement possible on my freecoaster so I modded my hub. It should be just as easy to mod a coaster for super fast engagement if one wanted such a thing.

I think the lack of control would be part of the fun and challenge, but it might just be impractical. I would want a front brake.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Coaster brake def makes you learn to setup better for the shyte.


----------



## MidnightFattie (Jun 13, 2017)

My first bike was a 1981 Mongoose Minigoose with a coaster brake. I never raced BMX; rather, we lived in the mountains so it was rutted jeep roads, singletrack made by outlaw dirtbike riders, dirt jumps; we were mountain biking! Even though it wasn't called that back then. Now in my 40's I seem to be on some inner quest to recapture my youth through biking. This has me gravitating back to my beginning, riding rigid SS. Could a coaster brake be next? 

Really though, I hated that thing. I was so jealous of my friends with nicer bikes that had freewheels and hand brakes. And I still hate that coaster brake to this day. I believe it taught me to coast with my strong foot back (for braking). Now I sometimes feel limited by that. It's better to have your strong foot forward for pedal kicks and to have that additional torque on tap

This is a very cool thing you guys are doing. Getting back to the roots. I'm sure there are a lot of hoots and smiles at your meet ups. Hunting down the parts for those builds has to be a lot of fun, too. Cheap thrills!


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

Just a few coaster bikes I used in the last few years.


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

Once more, what hubs are you using?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes. There is a lack of details given here.

Are these custom made hubs? Off the shelf coaster brake hubs designed for hard off-road use?

Maybe they just used an old walmart beach cruiser hub...


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

Off the shelf hubs. Not designed for any kind of use. You half to make it work for your needs. On the fat bike I have spacers to make it work.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

A quick google search reveals that many hubs exist (and they are pretty cheap too). But, most only support 120mm spacing and most seem to be 2 or 3 speed.

I guess you'd need to disassemble the hub, add spacers and possibly disable the other gears (to make it a singlespeed).

I saw one that auto-shifts between two gears. That would be annoying!


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

I've heard a sturmey archer s1c works well. I follow these guys on Instagram, and i think they use shimano cb-e110 hubs with a custom heatsink. 
Would love to try a coaster brake, but it would just be too much skidding that would wear down the trail.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

The one on mine is a KT heavy duty. Stay away from stock shimano. Have a Velosteel waiting for next build and a primr Morrow blackout '45, probably the heaviest duty you'll find and why mt tam guys ran them.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently finished putting this together:
Felt Burner 29
Bontrager Switchblade fork
New paint job
Chromag seat and bars
RaceFace stem
Sturmey Archer two speed rear hub
Vittoria 29 x 2.4 tires

Plan was to use this for commuting occasionally and as a bar bike, but it's a blast! Looking forward to things drying up to try it on some trails.

PS. Love that Oddity Klunker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Yay, get more people into coaster brake mtb's! I do love mine:















The Transition Klunker has a Hi-Top hubshell with Shimano CB110 guts, the Rockhopper has a re-spacered Shimano CB110. I converted both to loose ball bearings (removed the cages and added balls, really helps with the wear).


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Im really bummed I missed out on the Transition Klunker. Looks awesome!


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks! It is a super nice bike, although definitely made for pointing downhill, for xc use it's quite a handful. But sometimes that adds to the fun...
cheers!

regarding trail damage: I think on most fireroads that don't see too much traffic, it is ok to skid around a bit, and on trails the trick is to moderately apply the brake, be fast and trust your front tire.


----------



## LosAlamos (Feb 27, 2018)

Hella Brave Coaster Brake Wheel - MONē

Mone will get you there...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

All the Shimano cb110 hubs have been made by KT HiStop for quite some time now only difference in the ones I've torn apart has been in the hub shell and brake arm. The guts are interchangeable but the whole assembly is undersized for off road use. The KT HD hub is a better place to start. Different length axles from Wheels mfg and spacers easy to get to create different spacings.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Assembled some of my collection for comparison left to right, Shimano CB110 , KT HiStop branded 110 version, KT HD hub, Velosteel, and finally the beast AKA Morrow;









Hadn't looked in awhile but the KT branded version of the 110 has a heavier duty shell(flanges thicker and wider) and brake arm, note also the spacers this KT was built up for a 135mm spacing on a GT Dynoglide 29er Klunker(below) I built up some years ago(brake arm bent further out also). Also note KT HD slightly larger shell and guts, Velosteel is solid but have never built it up. Morrow in NIB shape 1945 WWII blackout model needs cap for oil hole. The brake pads and action in the Morrow dwarf any of the others.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

socal_jack said:


> Hadn't looked in awhile but the KT branded version of the 110 has a heavier duty shell(flanges thicker and wider) and brake arm, note also the spacers this KT was built up for a 135mm spacing on a GT Dynoglide 29er Klunker(below)
> 
> View attachment 1198348


OOOOOh!! I'd like to know more about that frame and what you did to get the 29" wheel in there? I did a quick search looks like most were 26" or a few 24x3"...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> OOOOOh!! I'd like to know more about that frame and what you did to get the 29" wheel in there? I did a quick search looks like most were 26" or a few 24x3"...


Yeah, they were not 29ers for sure. I had the axle all the way back in the basically track forks on the frame. The chainstay was something like 22" and took 2 chains spliced together to complete. The biggest problem was the head angle about 68 deg but fork only 26mm or so offset very floppy but ok at speed. Tire barely fit in fork as well. Still have the frame around but bike is torn apart.


----------



## OddBurnsey (Sep 6, 2017)

LosAlamos said:


> Hella Brave Coaster Brake Wheel - MONē
> 
> Mone will get you there...


This...

Otherwise just get a crappy coaster hub and ride it till it breaks. It's a coaster brake bike. I'm not getting into details. Explore things. Way too many opinions on the interwebs to trust anyway. They're all junk, but hella fun to ride. I'm on my third driver in a year. It is what it is. Techy info available from Coasterculture.com if your dying to know one of the versions out there that has been known to work p-good. The conversion AND heatsink Mone offers is also the bomb. Heatsink is key to prevent brake fade. .Cheers.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

*Coaster Brake Krampus*















cheers!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ I just saw that in another thread, Sweet!! :thumbsup: 

I'm curious what the inspiration was for the coaster brake setup? Adam Sklar's personal bike by any chance? 

That's got to be so hard to ride off road. I love the challenging aspect (in theory) but really I just think it would be terrifying in reality. 

Pretty cool though. Maybe if I had more open/flowy trails here?


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks!

yes, the recent appearances of big-wheeled cruisers (Oddity, Sklar, Moné) were inspirations definitely, but I'm riding coaster braked MTBs since a while and thought that the grip and rolling capabilities of the Krampus were a solid base for a conversion.
And it is!

The terrain here is definitely more open/flowy, but more importantly, the woods are quite empty, in steep/loose or crowded terrain it would be frightening and probably not the best idea...

cheers!


----------



## stixxs (Mar 12, 2018)

OddBurnsey said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Been riding Singlespeeds for a hundred years. Sometimes Fixie MTB to change-it-up. Sometimes Coaster Brake MTB. Why? Because you learn something new and it makes riding bike more fun than it was yesterday. Don't die wondering.
> 
> ...


May I ask what the heck is on your seat post?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ this looks super fun!


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a Shimano CB-110e modified to fit 135mm dropouts. Wheels Mfg. #34 axle and Porkchop BMX axle nuts.



Here's a home made heatsink



another home made heatsink



and another home made heatsink



another home made heatsink



how about a zerk fitting to lube without disassembling that rear hub



See that hose on the top left of the photo? It's connected to a home made pressurized water container so the rider can spray water to cool off the rear hub on long descents!


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

Lot's of coaster brake mtb eye candy in this thread:
https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/coaster-brake-challenge-23-a-1121633.html


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

These are some very cool mods! I'm looking forward to building up a coaster-mtb this winter. Here is my super-duty coaster hub....


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

one piece crank said:


> These are some very cool mods! I'm looking forward to building up a coaster-mtb this winter. Here is my super-duty coaster hub....
> 
> View attachment 1296811


Nice pro class rim to boot! What hub is that?

more cbc pics here:

https://ibb.co/album/kj9qWF


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

rev106 said:


> Nice pro class rim to boot! What hub is that?


Good eye!

The hub is an SST Race Lace hub. It's off my 1980's freestyle bike, and has Suntour internals, honed cylinder, polished races and Campy loose balls. Spins better than most front hubs!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ohhh DE-LUX!!!!!!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Some one please turn this into a 29er coaster ride so I can live vicariously through you. https://reebcycles.com/bikes/klunker/hooptie/


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

jmmUT said:


> Some one please turn this into a 29er coaster ride so I can live vicariously through you. https://reebcycles.com/bikes/klunker/hooptie/


I know one of the fabricators over at reeb, this bike is on my shortlist of wants mainly cuz I have a perfect parts kit for it. I could lace up a coaster as well if I can swing it. Dreams!


----------



## chapppy (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's my Schwinn Heavy Duti built up as a klunker. Love this bike! I race it once a year at our local klunker DH race and ride it on local trails fairly often when I feel like scaring myself a little bit. It's a rowdy good time

Build highlights:
- -1° Works Components Angleset
- Profile 3pc cranks
- Surly 100mm corrected fork
- Renthal moto bars
- Rev Grips
- Ryno Lite rims
- tubeless


----------



## Mariop (Nov 11, 2013)

chapppy said:


> Here's my Schwinn Heavy Duti built up as a klunker. Love this bike! I race it once a year at our local klunker DH race and ride it on local trails fairly often when I feel like scaring myself a little bit. It's a rowdy good time
> 
> Build highlights:
> - -1° Works Components Angleset
> ...


That is freaking awesome!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

cool!


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't see the prolonged DH's I think you West-coasters see - what is your preferred coaster brake grease? I've been running Sta-Lube synthetic brake caliper grease in the hub, and Phil Wood waterproof on the bearings.


----------



## Unapomer (Oct 27, 2008)

one piece crank said:


> I don't see the prolonged DH's I think you West-coasters see - what is your preferred coaster brake grease? I've been running Sta-Lube synthetic brake caliper grease in the hub, and Phil Wood waterproof on the bearings.


In answer, read the paragraph on grease at rev106's website:
Coaster Brake Challenge


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for that link. Looks like I am right on track with grease selection, but I live on the wrong coast!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

one piece crank said:


> I don't see the prolonged DH's I think you West-coasters see - what is your preferred coaster brake grease? I've been running Sta-Lube synthetic brake caliper grease in the hub, and Phil Wood waterproof on the bearings.


I have this other grease that is rated for 1200 degrees or something it says it is toxic so of course I get it all over me.  It worked ok but worked better with a 50/50 marine grease.

I tried that new Sturmey archer hub and is was total junk. 

I like the shimano for ease of getting parts, works good, a crowd fav is the bendix rb2 "redband"


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Unapomer said:


> Here's a Shimano CB-110e modified to fit 135mm dropouts. Wheels Mfg. #34 axle and Porkchop BMX axle nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unapomer, I gotta ask: Is that second bike, I think it's an aluminum Trek, yours? The one with the heat sync (and bike!) full of speed holes? I'm kinda in love with that bike, I have about ten pictures of it on my phone from somebody's posts from a coaster event in the last year.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

:blush:
LOL whoops. Looks like the post I got the pics from was yours. You linked to it above.


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

*New to the stable.*

Went from out of the box to a few change's to a make over.


----------



## TW80 (Jun 10, 2016)

OddBurnsey said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Been riding Singlespeeds for a hundred years. Sometimes Fixie MTB to change-it-up. Sometimes Coaster Brake MTB. Why? Because you learn something new and it makes riding bike more fun than it was yesterday. Don't die wondering.
> 
> ...


Love the bars, wanna sell em?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So much good stuff here!

Coaster lends a ton to the experience that makes it great. All about riding style and technique.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Hardtail Party on group ride coaster brakes on JEM


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Leave it to Steve...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

BansheeRune said:


> Leave it to Steve...


That right hand turn is so much harder than looks like.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

socal_jack said:


> That right hand turn is so much harder than looks like.


Keenly aware of it. Spent many miles doing coaster and kickback 2 speed in my time. Back in the late 60's and early 70's, it was what we had, used the hell out of em and good times were had. Had plenty of fire road races around the San Fernando Valley, Reseda to the Sea, the list goes on. Joe Breeze... Met up with that gent when he was starting to produce some fine hardware. And, still have my Cook Bro's. Classic as a 57 Chevy!

Just knowing the antics of Hardtail, well, go figure! The guy knows how to play the game of bikes.

The mention of coaster bikes sure brings back some very, very fond memories.


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

onecogshortofacluster said:


> *New to the stable.*
> 
> Went from out of the box to a few change's to a make over.









Still rolling along, Most of the time fixed gear, sometimes coaster.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay - going to poke a dead horse - but I am putting my Surly Pugs on a cable diet - I have a SA 5 speed coaster brake hub - and just ordered the spokes... soon - Coaster break Pugs. 
I have not decided if I am going to be running a front brake or not. We ride some very sketchy stuff exploring on the paths not well traveled - so maybe coaster alone might cause a bit too much trauma...


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The S/A hubs have a bit of a reputation for having less-than-powerful coaster brakes.

That said, it's not like you get much better other than buying 60+ year old brakes. I think Merry Sales Corp is selling reproductions of the old Bendix kickback hubs, though.

My coaster bike lives with a front brake unless I'm riding it specifically for seat of the pants (so, a coaster brake challenge). You can always get off and walk...and if you can't, you might want to rethink using a coaster brake there.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I rode a original 1992 Fisher Hoo koo e koo (named sketchy) that had the original rim brakes - in 2019. The brakes made noise - but due to the hardened pads... That was about it. 

It is all about flow and cat like ninja reflexes. 

...but that being said, I am almost 52... So front brake it is. 

At least for the first few rides.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

OddBurnsey said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Been riding Singlespeeds for a hundred years. Sometimes Fixie MTB to change-it-up. Sometimes Coaster Brake MTB. Why? Because you learn something new and it makes riding bike more fun than it was yesterday. Don't die wondering.
> 
> ...


rip legs 🤣😎


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> Okay - going to poke a dead horse - but I am putting my Surly Pugs on a cable diet - I have a SA 5 speed coaster brake hub - and just ordered the spokes... soon - Coaster break Pugs.
> I have not decided if I am going to be running a front brake or not. We ride some very sketchy stuff exploring on the paths not well traveled - so maybe coaster alone might cause a bit too much trauma...


Trauma or drama? This I gotsta see. Post up some pix when you gitter dun.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

We never have drama in our rides. Well unless we hit coyote poo..


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Weinerts said:


> Okay - going to poke a dead horse - but I am putting my Surly Pugs on a cable diet - I have a SA 5 speed coaster brake hub - and just ordered the spokes... soon - Coaster break Pugs.
> I have not decided if I am going to be running a front brake or not. We ride some very sketchy stuff exploring on the paths not well traveled - so maybe coaster alone might cause a bit too much trauma...


Have ridden klunkers both ways(+/- front brake), the big issue is when your cranks are caught in bad place in the sketch trying to get rear brake engaged fast with 1/4 to 1/2 rotation slop. Nice to have the front brake then.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good times...


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I need to get the wheel all the way forward in the dropouts - just waiting on a 20 tooth cog - got a 1/2 link and should be able to get my 4.7 bulldozer to fit in the back of the pugs. Wheel is round - tire mounted - waiting to put it into the frame to dish properly and bring up to full tension.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Weinerts said:


> I need to get the wheel all the way forward in the dropouts - just waiting on a 20 tooth cog - got a 1/2 link and should be able to get my 4.7 bulldozer to fit in the back of the pugs. Wheel is round - tire mounted - waiting to put it into the frame to dish properly and bring up to full tension.


As I was re-visiting this thread, doing exactly this for my Pugsley (since I'm in between wheelsets...) popped back into my mind. @atomiccityfun have thoughts?


----------



## WillDB (Jul 15, 2020)

Redlands R&C said:


> As I was re-visiting this thread, doing exactly this for my Pugsley (since I'm in between wheelsets...) popped back into my mind. @atomiccityfun have thoughts?


V2 Pugs, no problem, V1 not sure. I had the 4.25 slammed forward in the dropout with _loads_ of clearance. 

Can measure if needed.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 2011/12 black ops and the bulldozer fits slammed forward - but the single speed config for coaster makes it tricky. 

Right now I have 22 front 18 rear - will have 22 x 20 with a 1/2 link and that should put it right at the limit. I bought a new ss chain to butcher 

I would/could do the math - but I am a Psychology Professor - not a math guy. The bike has a good soul and no mommie issues so we are good to go. 

It fits fine with a geared rear hub - just getting it right single speed. That is going to be the trick.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> I have a 2011/12 black ops and the bulldozer fits slammed forward - but the single speed config for coaster makes it tricky.
> 
> Right now I have 22 front 18 rear - will have 22 x 20 with a 1/2 link and that should put it right at the limit. I bought a new ss chain to butcher
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Weinerts said:


> View attachment 1982045


Sick!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*I put an old 4.0 tire on the back for now to practice skidding and avoiding death - but then we head to the trails the big tire goes back on. 

the biggest problem with the bulldozer tire is getting it to seat on the rim all the way around. It is just a bit too loose on the bead. I have yet to mount it on a rim other than the graceful fat sheeba and keep it round. *


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Weinerts has a bike that is the punk of the neighborhood! Doesn't get better than that...


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh it will shine when - we go exploring on the soft sand in June lake - let's see if we can get to the wilderness area boundary above glass creek and come back down June mountain. 

July 10th (ish)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> Oh it will shine when - we go exploring on the soft sand in June lake - let's see if we can get to the wilderness area boundary above glass creek and come back down June mountain.
> 
> July 10th (ish)


Oh man, June Lake is a place that I haven't been since the early 70's. Lotsa good times there! Now ya hafta write a report and show us pix 'n stuff! 😁


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay no photos - but Mission trails - Oak Canyon - to fireroad climb to - ridge between oak and spring - back down to grasslands - by Ukrainian Cross. (if you know you know). 


hub worked AMAZING - first two downhills were super steep and loose - and it was the first time that I have walked down a hill in... well forever since I have been riding suspension. 
BUT - after that I started to get the vibe of riding with the coaster - no front brake. Most of the ride was amazing - got to the top of the ridge (the SA coaster 5 speed worked like a charm) down the ridge into spring canyon is really steep and can often cause brake squeal on disc brakes - but I was able to get down - it is just like riding in the snow - where you can't brake well so you end up slowing the bike down by drifting and using the front wheel to control the drift. 

The hub was so hot it sizzled when i touched it at the bottom - but it worked perfectly - the rest of the ride!! 

The front brake - might get put on - but I have some exploring to do and this bike is really perfect!! 
the 22 x 20 on the 5 speed hub is amazing - 5th gear is about a 10 mph ride speed. 

I will drop the go pro on it for the next ride.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I need to follow this thread. Got a few rides on my State Klunker. Before I rode it I did a bunch of research on possible front brakes that might fit. After the last ride I think that I am pretty set with just the coaster brake, but then I am not riding off camber near cliffs. Lots of trees to be worried about. I was really surprised after a 40 plus year brake from riding a coaster brake how easily it came back to me. Still, starting slow on familiar trails.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

The most important thing is we don't destroy trails


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I would not destroy what I or anyone else builds and maintains.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I totally agree we. Have been finding fire road descents for now - but once I get the hang of it without much skiddo I will try more technical stuff.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Most of where I ride in the midwest is tight and twisty with short climbs and descents. Can never really get to a blazing speed where I would need to lock em up. I am actually surprised at how much modulation the brake has, and it is pretty easy to read at what point it will lock up. Plus, I just slow down much more in advance. Yea, I am getting slower for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Here in San Diego we have a lot of loose rocks and very hard ground - straight up or down it seems where ride. 

Once I get that bigger tire on the back I should have more control...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Progression on what was once a staple, Weinerts. Damn long time since the coaster days. Memorable, indeed.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweetwater loop from old steel bridge this morning. Only had to walk down one switchback (rear wheel went right when I needed it to go left). Getting good at modulating the brakes so that only one or two skids. None in the singletrack. 

(Sturmey Archer 5 speed is truly perfect). 

Big tire and maybe front brake going on next weekend.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like you're dialed in, Weinerts! Love the bike as well.


----------



## onecogshortofacluster (Mar 9, 2010)

so you all have seen this from page 1.






then this happened. tried to braze, but too light with the braze, didn't hold. So a little heavy this time.






Not ready for any investment, but need to see if it holds. Local roller coaster trail with roots. 11 mile ride and everything held. Now! How many miles before I am confident it works?












.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I love the disc brake - coaster bracket!


----------

